# Moving to Canada in 2014



## tumble dryer (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi all,
New to this forum, would like to find out options available for me if am to move to Canada 2014, finishing mechanical engineering degree 2014 May and would like to move to Canada as a graduate engineer though I have qualifications at certificate level as a motor vehicle mechanic with 10 years experience mainly working on Heavy goods vehicles and mobile cranes, currently working on buses.....
Many thanks.


----------



## MegaCress (Nov 25, 2013)

Determine your eligibility—Immigrate to Canada


----------

